# Anyone else using New Life Spectumax?



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm finding this stuff quite [email protected] (NLSM finicky fish) It's only marginally more expensive than the normal formula NLS and there's no meal (Mussel, Krill, Herring, Amino Acid, vitamins). Definitely improved skin quality, fin quality.

Fish can't resist it. Even if they aren't hungry, they try to swim away but as soon as they catch the smell they have to eat it. Kind of like Pringles. For fish.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Never even heard about it. Is it a new product in NLS' line?


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

No idea.
Found it at Big Al's. Given the price ($19.99) for 150g and the better ingredients I'm going to stick with it. If previous experience has taught me anything it's that I should buy a large volume and freeze it, as in my experience, food formulas 'degrade' in quality over he years to maintain price point..

http://www.ausfrags.com.au/shop/images/NLS Finicky Formula.jpg

If you want to check it out it's at BA's scar where the foods are way over to the right under the large bagged foods near the freezer.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

I tried it too and my guys love it. Unfortunately they seem to love anything that I put in the tank to eat. LOL. 

My guys look good on the regular NLS pellets and flakes. They also get a mix of HBH African attack, a variety of frozen and fresh veggies.

I think its pretty expensive considering what you can get NLS from some people out there.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

You should see if sugarglidder can get you some at a better price or kkaamm at PN who also sells NLS.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

dl88dl said:


> You should see if sugarglidder can get you some at a better price or kkaamm at PN who also sells NLS.


I think Sugarglidder is a dollar or two cheaper.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Tbird said:


> I think Sugarglidder is a dollar or two cheaper.


But don't forget that BA sells them for $19.99 + taxes = $22.59 and sugarglidder's prices include taxes.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> But don't forget that BA sells them for $19.99 + taxes = $22.59 and sugarglidder's prices include taxes.


SG only sells this in the standard container. Price difference is negligable.

I'll pay through the nose for good fish food. I miss my cichlid complete in a big way. Murders NLS on every level.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

so it's confirmed that SG sells spectrumax as well?


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> so it's confirmed that SG sells spectrumax as well?


Yup he sells finicky fish formula I saw it on his list-- only in the retail medium container though no multi-pound buckets.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> Yup he sells finicky fish formula I saw it on his list-- only in the retail medium container though no multi-pound buckets.


Why don't you just ask him if he can get them in the 5lbs buckets


----------

